# thank you



## Lanka

I can only get "kiitos", and I need to write "Thank you Martina"

Kiitos Martina???

Thanks in advance


----------



## ekhlewagastiR

Lanka said:
			
		

> I can only get "kiitos", and I need to write "Thank you Martina"
> 
> Kiitos Martina???
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
of the few words I know in Finnish "kiitos" is "thank you"

thank you very much -  "paljon kiitoksia"

on the streets I´ve also heard "kiitti" but it´s coloqual (I´m not sure about its spelling)


----------



## Tisia

Hi

For your question, the answer would be "Kiitos Martina" as you said or "Kiitoksia Martina" if you want to be more formal. You could as well say "kiitti Martina" but it is colloquial as ekhlewagastiR said. 
Where are the Finns?  

Regards
Tisia


----------



## mimimenee

A Finn here!
Exactly how Tisia said


----------



## Setwale_Charm

mimimenee said:


> A Finn here!
> Exactly how Tisia said


 
Yes, that`s the said thing about the forum: native speakers of Finnish, Estonian, Norwegian, Latvian, Lithuanian, Hungarian are very scarce. In fact, I haven`t yet come across anybody who would speak the latter few. Something has to be done about it, maybe Finns will take it upon themselves to invite some of their compatriots to come over?


----------

